# anyone have natural BUN pics?



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

i hear a lot of transitioners/naturals say they bun it up between cowashes or what not but rarely see pics...so here it is! post your pics!

how rude of me but i have none. so far i have only bunned when flat-ironed...but i will take one just for you next time i wash!

let's get it crackin!


----------



## zzirvingj (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## Candycane044 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have some bun pics in my fotki but nowhere near as nice as some of the other ladies.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 5, 2008)

i always do mine on damp hair after plopping, usually because i'm going to work and have to pull it back, but don't feel like wearing a big puff.  pull it back like a ponytail, but the last time i wrap the ponytail holder around i just don't pull the hair all the way thru and twist a bit so the ends of the hair are on top:


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 5, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2004/buns_buns_buns/


----------



## tthreat08 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is my bun....


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Here's mine:


what a huge bun! keep em coming!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2004/buns_buns_buns/


i love your braided buns. do you brush them back or just use your hands?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i always do mine on damp hair after plopping, usually because i'm going to work and have to pull it back, but don't feel like wearing a big puff.  pull it back like a ponytail, but the last time i wrap the ponytail holder around i just don't pull the hair all the way thru and twist a bit so the ends of the hair are on top:


this is how i usually do mine...they just aren't this voluminous (YET!)


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 5, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> what a huge bun! keep em coming!



isn't it yummy? 

*Irresistable,* i can't wait for my hair to be long enough to do those braid buns you do!


----------



## looneychica (Jun 5, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 5, 2008)

tthreat08 said:


> Here is my bun....



This is pretty. I need more hair!


----------



## shmmr (Jun 5, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Here's mine:



can y'all please 'splain some things to a newbie? Did you do this on wet hair  out of the shower? how do you get the edges to stay down?

thx


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 5, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i love your braided buns. do you brush them back or just use your hands?



Girl my hair could never be managed with just my hands, gotta brush and comb!

its tangly tangly tangly!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 5, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> isn't it yummy?
> 
> *Irresistable,* i can't wait for my hair to be long enough to do those braid buns you do!



your well on your way!

then you wont want to bother!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Girl my hair could never be managed with just my hands, gotta brush and comb!
> 
> its tangly tangly tangly!



ahh...i just DC'd and co-rinsed and for my bun i am TRYING to lay it down with just this scarf. we will see how (un)successful i am in the morning. good to know everyone isn't brushaphobic...lol


----------



## aja1121 (Jun 5, 2008)

find the rest in my fotki!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

All my buns are FAKE....... I dont want to Detangle.


----------



## curleeq (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the first one I ever did.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jun 6, 2008)

Mwedzi has a natural bun tuturial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAqqOF37zc0


----------



## wonderstar (Jun 6, 2008)

I hardly take pictures of my buns.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 6, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Here is the first one I ever did.



This is pretty.  How did you do it?



DSylla said:


> Mwedzi has a natural bun tuturial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAqqOF37zc0



Thanks, Dsylla.  I have a smaller version of that one, which is this:





To make it smaller, just make the original puff smaller, with a ponytail holder rather than a scarf.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 6, 2008)

^^^i am biased towards the "bigger is better" mentality... gimme back the giant bun! 



curleeq said:


>



cute!  instructions?


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jun 6, 2008)

Are there any 4a/4b ladies with bun pics? I don't think my hair would lay down that way so easily....


----------



## adw425 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are mine -- one is flat-ironed hair and one is with no heat.


----------



## jenteel (Jun 6, 2008)

lookin good ladies!
ok i got a bunch

1) done on wet hair with gel to slick the edges





2) done on an old wash and go (hence the bigness)
i used the goody flexible comb to hold the puff





3)cornrow bun





4) twisty bun - hair brushed around unfinished twists
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5)whirlpool bun (my favorite) - large individual braids wrapped around the flexible comb


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 6, 2008)

jenteel said:


> lookin good ladies!
> ok i got a bunch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 6, 2008)

Phoenix14 said:


> Are there any 4a/4b ladies with bun pics? I don't think my hair would lay down that way so easily....



regardless of what texture you think i have... i know you see them fuzzies sticking up off my head 

and several of the ladies are type 4a/4b... maybe even type 5 by their own admission.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 6, 2008)

My hair isn't quite long enough for a bun on it's own so I add a piece of hair. I haven't done a bun on my hair straightened as a natural yet. Here's some pictures:


----------



## MiWay (Jun 6, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


>


 
This is SUPER CUTE Glamazon!


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 6, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> My hair isn't quite long enough for a bun on it's own so I add a piece of hair. I haven't done a bun on my hair straightened as a natural yet. Here's some pictures:


 
Glamazon, what type of hair did you use to make this bun? It blends/matches well....


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


>


this may sound really odd but i really like this style; i did it a LOT when relaxed. looks very nice on you.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 6, 2008)

I have one in my avatar. The same pic is in my fotki for a closer look. Q


----------



## Harmony0221 (Jun 6, 2008)

I am @ work so I can't post my bun pics until I get home BUT I do have afew in my Fotki the may album..  I


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 6, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Glamazon, what type of hair did you use to make this bun? It blends/matches well....



Who knows... I used something different for each one of those buns I posted. It was a random piece of hair I had left over from an old weave. Instead of throwing the hair out when I'm done with it I keep it in a bin for ponytails and buns should I need it in the future.

Thanks Sparkle and BKQ. I think I might go try to bun my flat ironed hair now. Anybody have any tips?


----------



## katote (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are a couple my buns.


----------



## katote (Jun 6, 2008)

katote said:


> Here are a couple my buns.








 One more...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you ladies! You've inspired me to work towards getting a natural bun, too!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

katote said:


> One more...


do you use a donut/sock bun? i like your buns.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jun 6, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> My hair isn't quite long enough for a bun on it's own so I add a piece of hair. I haven't done a bun on my hair straightened as a natural yet. Here's some pictures:


 
LUV LUV LUV the waves.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 6, 2008)

Yall sure do have nice and fancy buns.  My bun is just me wrapping a ponytail holder around my hair then not pulling my ponytail all the way through.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jun 6, 2008)

I have some in my album.
Link and password are in the siggy.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 6, 2008)

All of these buns look so pretty. All the different textures and different styles. You ladies are very creative.


----------



## bella gee (Jun 6, 2008)

here's mine...


----------



## zzirvingj (Jun 6, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall sure do have nice and fancy buns. My bun is just me wrapping a ponytail holder around my hair then not pulling my ponytail all the way through.


 

Uhhh...so is mine!! 

And I wear my hair like that pretty much every day


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

AFashionSlave said:


> I have some in my album.
> Link and password are in the siggy.


your album is off the chain period. double buns and all that.


----------



## curleeq (Jun 7, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> ^^^i am biased towards the "bigger is better" mentality... gimme back the giant bun!
> 
> 
> 
> cute! instructions?


 

Thank you. It is actually a modified version of the "The Southern Tease Bun" I saw her video on youtube.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg


----------



## jenteel (Jun 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


>


lol! thanks *kiya*!



			
				[B said:
			
		

> glamazon386[/B];4717949]Who knows... I used something different for each one of those buns I posted. It was a random piece of hair I had left over from an old weave. Instead of throwing the hair out when I'm done with it I keep it in a bin for ponytails and buns should I need it in the future.
> 
> Thanks Sparkle and BKQ. I think I might go try to bun my flat ironed hair now. *Anybody have any tips?*



now u know u don't need no damn help
ur hair is always fiyah!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall sure do have nice and fancy buns. My bun is just me wrapping a ponytail holder around my hair then not pulling my ponytail all the way through.


 
 Same here.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Jun 7, 2008)

heres my everyday standard run of the mill bun





sorry my pic is hugemongus


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

This thread is so fabulous, I had to show my one (and only) bun.... two strand twists, twisted and tucked under themselves. I think I had one hair pin in there to hold it down. 






It only worked because my ends were a different color. I've tried with all the same color hair, and it looks like a pimple, or something.   *sigh* I'll have to wait til my hair is longer to pull off a bun now - MUCH longer.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 7, 2008)

jenteel said:


> lol! thanks *kiya*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but girl IDK about this straight hair.  I haven't worn my own hair straight on a regular basis (longer than  a week at a time) since I was in high school. I don't even know what to do with it. It's just up there.

For ladies who bun on straight hair do you add any product to your  hair  when you pull it back? Especially on the edges? I don't have a problem with my edges when my hair is in it's natural state bc they blend in. But with it being straight my edges can look nappy in comparision to my straight hair.  I  don't want to put gel on it bc I don't want my hair to revert.  I was thinking maybe some type of pomade?


----------



## justNikki (Jun 7, 2008)

1) borrowed from southern tease and made a side pony with a braid in the front....I just pinned my ponytail by piling the curls on top of each other. 

2) this looked much better in person, I promise...I brushed out the pony using coconut oil.  3 sections....brought the middle up of the pony up and pinned it and then pinned the two sides under.   Saw a photo on the internet somewhere, it was straight hair though. 

3) puff that I pinned under (3 pins total) 

4) twists...braided from both sides and then twisted and clipped with the flexi8 clip. 

5) dried my hair in 5 braids overnight...in the AM, split hair in two sections using my fingers, made two ponys and pinned the loose pony hair at the center.  Added a flexi8 clip. 

In addition to these, I've done the typical side donut or sock bun and the side low curly bun. I'm always looking for something new to try as an updo, so, this is a great thread.

curlee q, I'm definitely trying that soon...and I love the big buns too...Irresistible  and zzirvingj, those are my goal buns...beautiful  and tthreat08, I'm inspired to make my buns look much neater...so pretty.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 7, 2008)

maibaby said:


> 1) borrowed from southern tease and made a side pony with a braid in the front....I just pinned my ponytail by piling the curls on top of each other.
> 
> 2) this looked much better in person, I promise...I brushed out the pony using coconut oil.  3 sections....brought the middle up of the pony up and pinned it and then pinned the two sides under.   Saw a photo on the internet somewhere, it was straight hair though.
> 
> ...


very creative. i like your hair color 

where do you get the flexi8 clips?


----------



## anon123 (Jun 7, 2008)

jenteel said:


> lookin good ladies!
> ok i got a bunch
> 
> 
> 4) twisty bun - hair brushed *around unfinished twists*



See, that's what i'm talking about.  i love the styles for when you're in between styling.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 7, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall sure do have nice and fancy buns.  My bun is just me wrapping a ponytail holder around my hair then not pulling my ponytail all the way through.



that's all i did, but instead of leaving the ends underneath at the bottom, i  twist my wrist and the ponytail holder on the last pull-thru and reach under... so the coilies ends up on the top. 



curleeq said:


> Thank you. It is actually a modified version of the "The Southern Tease Bun" I saw her video on youtube.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg



awesome, thank you!


----------



## justNikki (Jun 7, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> very creative. i like your hair color
> 
> where do you get the flexi8 clips?


 
Thanks...I'm trying 

For flexi8 clips...http://www.flexi8.com/flex/index.html


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

BUMP!

BUMP!

BUMP!

sorry, i'm a b2k fan.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 8, 2008)

This is my bun in 2002, when my hair was short enough to create a mega size bun like this. Yes, I said short enough LOL

This bun is created by putting your hair in a ponytail and then bending the ends outwards and securing them, piece by piece, with hair pins. When you're finished, blend the pieces to create the look of a huge bun. Just like a sock bun, but without the sock. 

Nowadays, my hair is too long so that this type of bun would flop and just create pain all over. New lengths = new buns.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^i know what you're talking about... we did buns like this one year in winter guard, and we had a white girl with THICK tailbone length blonde hair who couldn't do it.


----------



## justNikki (Jun 8, 2008)

curleeq said:


> Thank you. It is actually a modified version of the "The Southern Tease Bun" I saw her video on youtube.
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg


 
My go at that bun didn't look like your's...lol.  I really like yours better.  you twisted in the sides right, 1940s style?  I've done that but yours looks better...lol.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 8, 2008)

bump!

 << like this guy.


----------



## jenteel (Jun 10, 2008)

Fabulousity said:


> Yall sure do have nice and fancy buns.  My bun is just me wrapping a ponytail holder around my hair then not pulling my ponytail all the way through.


i think we all do this 1!



glamazon386 said:


> Thanks but girl IDK about this straight hair.  I haven't worn my own hair straight on a regular basis (longer than  a week at a time) since I was in high school. I don't even know what to do with it. It's just up there.
> 
> For ladies who bun on straight hair do you add any product to your  hair  when you pull it back? Especially on the edges? I don't have a problem with my edges when my hair is in it's natural state bc they blend in. But with it being straight my edges can look nappy in comparision to my straight hair.  I  don't want to put gel on it bc I don't want my hair to revert.  I was thinking maybe some type of pomade?



i don't add gel
i usually put castor oil on the edges and/or whatever i str8ened w
check this 1 out ( and i did it in august!!!)








mwedzi said:


> See, that's what i'm talking about.  i love the styles for when you're in between styling.


yup sometimes u have to freestyle!

*
more buns please*
i love this thread!!!


----------



## Sascha (Jun 10, 2008)

I bun my twists all the time. I will take a pic when I twist my hair back up.


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh I have some twist buns in this album, just remembered

http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2005/twists/


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 10, 2008)

SoAnxious12 said:


> heres my everyday standard run of the mill bun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your bun looks a lot like mine.  My edges are so not so nice though.  What do you use on your edges?


----------



## Marand13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not exactly a bun, but I do tuck the ends in sometimes. I love flexi8's!
http://public.fotki.com/mar8613/2008/sspx0623.html


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Jun 10, 2008)

See my siggy.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 10, 2008)

this is great! anyone else wanna contribute? 

my bun looked oddly nice today so i will take a pic.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## ladylibra (Jun 10, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> See my siggy.



aww, your siggy bun looks like my bun!  except mine's a baby bun and yours is a grown-up bun


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 11, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> See my siggy.



thats a big pretty bun!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 11, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> aww, your siggy bun looks like my bun!  except mine's a baby bun and yours is a grown-up bun


ur baby bun wont be a baby for long!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


>


SouthernTease has one like this that she made with a fake pony and i LOVE IT! this is beautiful on you!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 11, 2008)

here is my anorexic bun.

sorry about the edges, today was kinda my "screw it" day.


----------



## curleeq (Jun 11, 2008)

maibaby said:


> My go at that bun didn't look like your's...lol. I really like yours better. you twisted in the sides right, 1940s style? I've done that but yours looks better...lol.


 
Yeah I had to twist the sides before pulling it up because I have the layers in my hair.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm greedy so i'm gonna keep bumping.


----------



## nappy85 (Jun 12, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/nappy85/2008/buns/


----------



## BrockStar (Jun 12, 2008)

nappy85 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/nappy85/2008/buns/


 
Uh oh...found a new fotki to staaaaalk


----------



## audacity. (Jun 12, 2008)

BrockStar said:


> Uh oh...found a new fotki to staaaaalk


 
i know her hair is beautiful!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jun 20, 2008)

I am soooo late but here are a few of my bun pics...


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 21, 2008)

ThePrincess725 said:


> I am soooo late but here are a few of my bun pics...



Wow!! Those buns are so gorgeous! 
Now I need to run out and buy some pretty hair accessories. 

Welcome to the board btw! - Sorry I saw that you've been here longer than me   Please post more often...


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 21, 2008)

Subscribing!!!!!!!


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jun 21, 2008)

FlowerHair said:


> Wow!! Those buns are so gorgeous!
> Now I need to run out and buy some pretty hair accessories.
> 
> Welcome to the board btw! - Sorry I saw that you've been here longer than me  Please post more often...


 

Thanks so much! I've become such a lurker on the board. But I go to your album ALL the time! I'm  with your hair!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 21, 2008)

ThePrincess725 said:


> I am soooo late but here are a few of my bun pics...


 
I thought that was me for a second! LOL
Me likey.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 21, 2008)

ThePrincess725 said:


> Thanks so much! I've become such a lurker on the board. But I go to your album ALL the time! I'm  with your hair!!!



Thank you...


----------



## d-rock (Jun 21, 2008)

My big arse bun.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


>


\

OMG!
I love your hair  !


----------



## MissJ (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't do a bun to save my life, but these are gorgeous!


----------



## Ediese (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not 100% natural yet, but wanted to post my 'transitioning' bun pics.










ETA more pics


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I'm not 100% natural yet, but wanted to post my 'transitioning' bun pics.


they look great! when i was transitioning i had to flat-iron in order to bun, otherwise it looked a HAM...lol


----------



## Casarela (Jul 19, 2008)

MY EVERYDAY BUN ...not anymore however because im in braids right now....please disregard the last pose  pics goes from oldest to newest


----------



## MysteryMe (Jul 19, 2008)

MissJ said:


> I can't do a bun to save my life, but these are gorgeous!


 

I struggle with buns also.  But these ladies have it down.


----------



## tocktick (Jul 20, 2008)

great buns! this is one of my favourite hair threads  .i wish i could do one (even a small one!) but i think my hair is too thick and still too short.


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ Girl trust me your hair is long enough to put in a bun. You might have to do a wet bun that's what I have to do to get mine looking right. If I try it dry its looking a thick puffy HAM. I don't know how to post pics but there is a picture of my bun in my 1 year natural album


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 20, 2008)

ButterCaramel said:


> ^^ Girl trust me your hair is long enough to put in a bun. You might have to do a wet bun that's what I have to do to get mine looking right. If I try it dry its looking a thick puffy HAM. I don't know how to post pics but there is a picture of my bun in my 1 year natural album


that is a really cute bun...and your hair color rocks. one more good thing about being natural, i can color without having to worry about double-processing!


----------



## tocktick (Jul 20, 2008)

ButterCaramel said:


> ^^ Girl trust me your hair is long enough to put in a bun. You might have to do a wet bun that's what I have to do to get mine looking right. If I try it dry its looking a thick puffy HAM. I don't know how to post pics but there is a picture of my bun in my 1 year natural album




thanks for the info . your bun pic was very useful to see. i will try the wet bun today; fingers crossed my hair won't look like a h.a.m lol.

eta: i tried but just like i thought, my hair is much, much too short and too thick. i can't even get it into a traditional puff so i really should have known . i look forward to creating these pretty buns in the next 1.5-2 yrs.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 20, 2008)

I just came in to say there is some beautiful natural hair in this thread! You all have such healthy, beautiful hair! I miss my natural texture ...


----------



## SEMO (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a picture of the bun I wear to work most days.


*ETA:*

Well, I haven't been in this thread in a _long_ time.  But I saw it'd been bumped up so I figured I'd add an updated bun pic.

It's not the same style as the first pic.  This new one is just tucked under (instead of being wrapped around).


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 20, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ahh...i just DC'd and co-rinsed and for my bun i am TRYING to lay it down with just this scarf. we will see how (un)successful i am in the morning. good to know everyone isn't brushaphobic...lol



One of my daily buns is in my avi.  I'm definitely not a brushaphobic, I go after those edges...lets hope I'm not bald at my next length check


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jul 20, 2008)

tocktick said:


> thanks for the info . your bun pic was very useful to see. i will try the wet bun today; fingers crossed my hair won't look like a h.a.m lol.
> 
> eta: i tried but just like i thought, my hair is much, much too short and too thick. i can't even get it into a traditional puff so i really should have known . i look forward to creating these pretty buns in the next 1.5-2 yrs.


 

Aww I'm sorry your hair is a couple inches longer than mine I just assumed that made it long enough to put in a bun. Maybe it'll just take a bit of practice rather than years.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 20, 2008)

tocktick said:


> thanks for the info . your bun pic was very useful to see. i will try the wet bun today; fingers crossed my hair won't look like a h.a.m lol.
> 
> eta: i tried but just like i thought, my hair is much, much too short and too thick. i can't even get it into a traditional puff so i really should have known . i look forward to creating these pretty buns in the next 1.5-2 yrs.



Yeah, that's my same issue. If I brush it HARD, wet, and pull it back, I can make a _*small*_ bun, but my hairline is screaming once it dries - I'm giving myself another 9-12 months before I try bunning again, I think.


----------



## tocktick (Jul 20, 2008)

ButterCaramel said:


> Aww I'm sorry your hair is a couple inches longer than mine I just assumed that made it long enough to put in a bun. Maybe it'll just take a bit of practice rather than years.




i tried several different ways but still nothing . when i saw your fotki, i thought i could do i since my hair is a only about 2-3" above apl but i'm quite short so that's only 6-7" of hair . i'm grateful for the info you gave me and this thread regardless though 



JustKiya said:


> Yeah, that's my same issue. If I brush it HARD, wet, and pull it back, I can make a _*small*_ bun, but my hairline is screaming once it dries - I'm giving myself another 9-12 months before I try bunning again, I think.



sounds like what i have to do to get a h.a.m-looking traditional puff so i feel your (hair-line) pain . thick hair has it's cons sometimes.


----------



## Napp (Aug 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 20, 2008)

ThePrincess725 said:


> I am soooo late but here are a few of my bun pics...


 

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 20, 2008)

tocktick said:


> great buns! this is one of my favourite hair threads  .i wish i could do one (even a small one!) but i think my hair is too thick and still too short.


 

Judging by your siggy it definitely looks as if you'd be able to do one 
ETA:  Do you try it on wet or dry hair?  I know we're not the same length but I've been wearing a bun forever...and I always do mine on wet hair that's freshly detangled---and I do it in the shower---literally.  Right after it's been detangled and full of conditioner, I brush it back into a bun while letting the weight of the water running from the shower help me to brush/stretch it all into a bun.   

The process is listed in my regimen in my fotki:

http://public.fotki.com/shortiedowop/hair_album/that_was_then/my-regimen/


----------



## Natural-K (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## Ediese (Oct 22, 2008)

BUMP

Anymore pics??


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 22, 2008)

Ediese said:


> BUMP
> 
> Anymore pics??


im over here drooling


excellent buns ladies


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> here's mine...


Your hair is alot like mine



glamazon386 said:


> Thanks but girl IDK about this straight hair.  I haven't worn my own hair straight on a regular basis (longer than a week at a time) since I was in high school. I don't even know what to do with it. It's just up there.
> 
> *For ladies who bun on straight hair do you add any product to your hair when you pull it back?* *Especially on the edges?* I don't have a problem with my edges when my hair is in it's natural state bc they blend in. But with it being straight my edges can look nappy in comparision to my straight hair. I don't want to put gel on it bc I don't want my hair to revert. *I was thinking maybe some type of pomade*?


 
When I do, I use Mango butter and a little olive oil...that's it!


----------



## betteron2day (Oct 22, 2008)

How do you get the wave definition in your hair when you make a bun? What products are you using? Please give me a step by step guide.


----------



## Ediese (Oct 22, 2008)

I always wet bun in the morning when I'm wearing my real hair. Sometimes I leave a little conditioner in my hair, and brush my hair into a ponytail and pin it up in a bun. If I'm trying to wear it for a few days, then I'll add a little IC aloe vera gel. I think if your hair is naturally like that, you don't have to use products to get it like that. idk


----------



## Anancy (Oct 22, 2008)

Gorgeous buns ladies, thick and beautiful. I wish i could create some of the styles you guys have done.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 22, 2008)

Some new ones:


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is my staple bun I wore during my transition--I transitioned for a year.  It has a middle part, and then I twist my hair thats hanging from the ponytail and then pin it under.


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 22, 2008)

betteron2day said:


> How do you get the wave definition in your hair when you make a bun? What products are you using? Please give me a step by step guide.



I think the Denman brush helps unify the waves and give it a more uniform pattern.


----------



## Jenaee (Oct 22, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Some new ones:


 

LOVE these....What kind of hair are you using?


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 22, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> LOVE these....What kind of hair are you using?



Thanks... They're both different. The first one is a piece of spiral curl bss hair. I think it was water wave. It was from the weave I had in Miami. The second is an old piece of Goddess Remy french wave brushed out/teased and then wrapped with an ouchless headband twice and stuck with 2 giant bobby pins. I made it messy on purpose so it wouldn't look phony. I just keep scraps and use them later on as needed. My buns never look the same.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I always wet bun in the morning when I'm wearing my real hair. Sometimes I leave a little conditioner in my hair, and brush my hair into a ponytail and pin it up in a bun. If I'm trying to wear it for a few days, then I'll add a little IC aloe vera gel. *I think if your hair is naturally like that, you don't have to use products to get it like that.* idk



Mine does it on it's own.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Jenaee (Oct 22, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Thanks... They're both different. The first one is a piece of spiral curl bss hair. I think it was water wave. It was from the weave I had in Miami. The second is an old piece of Goddess Remy french wave brushed out/teased and then wrapped with an ouchless headband twice and stuck with 2 giant bobby pins. I made it messy on purpose so it wouldn't look phony. I just keep scraps and use them later on as needed. My buns never look the same.


 

Thats a very good idea...Thanx


----------



## Ediese (Oct 22, 2008)

Very pretty! I love your texture!


----------



## lovinmylocs (Oct 22, 2008)

jenteel said:


> lookin good ladies!
> ok i got a bunch
> 
> 1) done on wet hair with gel to slick the edges
> ...


 
OOOOOhhhhhhhhh these are soooo pretty. I'm drooling over here. I need some bun styles for the winter. Do you have instructions, please?


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2008)

i would like to use less product to bun but i dont think i have the kind of hair that will lay down with a little bit of product any tips? i have coarse TIGHT coils.


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 22, 2008)

For people that add hair. How do you attach the hair to your hair to make the bun? I have tried braiding the hair but I rather not have to braid the hair first. I recently took out a weave so I am trying to bun and use half wigs. I have been using phony ponies and just pinning them into a bun but it's a little bulky. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## msa (Oct 22, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Thanks... They're both different. The first one is a piece of spiral curl bss hair. I think it was water wave. It was from the weave I had in Miami. The second is an old piece of Goddess Remy french wave brushed out/teased and then wrapped with an ouchless headband twice and stuck with 2 giant bobby pins. I made it messy on purpose so it wouldn't look phony. I just keep scraps and use them later on as needed. My buns never look the same.




I loved that second one too. I still can't quite figure out how to do it though


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 22, 2008)

I use 2 types of conditioner (Jessicurl and DevaCare) throughout, and Aubrey Organic Mandarin Magic (gel review on my blog) on my edges. I always do this on wet hair!

hth!


----------



## lovinmylocs (Oct 22, 2008)

Ladies all of these buns are sooooo pretty. I'm going to do one this weekend and take some pics.


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lovely buns!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> For people that add hair. How do you attach the hair to your hair to make the bun? I have tried braiding the hair but I rather not have to braid the hair first. I recently took out a weave so I am trying to bun and use half wigs. I have been using phony ponies and just pinning them into a bun but it's a little bulky. Any advice would be appreciated.



I just wrap the hair around and then wrap a ponytail holder around it to hold it on. Then I stick a few pins in. Usually two criss cross like an X. I don't put a lot of pins in there because they'll stick my head. Then if I'm doing a messy bun I take an ouchless headband and wrap it around a few times.


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a couple... all done on transitioning or natural hair wet or dry...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

~CurlyNikki~ said:


>


Very pretty.  I wanted to try those headbands, but do they feel tight around the head?  If not..then I will pick up a few...they look so cute with a bun!



SouthernTease said:


> I have a couple... all done on transitioning or natural hair wet or dry...


 
Hot pics, ST!  That second pic is fierce...you given me some ideas, girl


----------



## bigdeelight (Oct 22, 2008)

Umm, can anyone explain to me how to do a bun? I mean each time in the past when I attempted them, they actually broke off my hair more than anything else. I was using one of the bun base formers...I don't know. Help me, please?  <--pouty face


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Umm, can anyone explain to me how to do a bun? I mean each time in the past when I attempted them, they actually broke off my hair more than anything else. I was using one of the bun base formers...I don't know. Help me, please?  <--pouty face


The way I do my wet buns:

I pull my hair back in a ponytail and then I scoop up the hair and bring it to the top and pin the ends under.  You can use small claw clips too, if you feel comfortable using it.  I then add accessories.

For me, its simple...I need simple in the morning and on these cold days, it helps to not keep my ends out, so I make sure that they are truly moist before I pin them under.

HTH


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Glamazon. Everyone's buns look great. I will have to practice some more.


----------



## msa (Oct 23, 2008)

Rain20 said:


> Thanks Glamazon. Everyone's buns look great. I will have to practice some more.



I need to practice as well. I have some random weave hair laying around. I'll just keep trying.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 23, 2008)

~CurlyNikki~ said:


>


this post right here...is the reason i made this thread. 

i'm about to be all over your blog.


----------



## oooop2 (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you ladies create the doughnut looking bun??

I love this thread


----------



## rabs77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cute hairstyles...subscribing


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 23, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> this post right here...is the reason i made this thread.
> 
> i'm about to be all over your blog.


 

Thanks girlie!!!!  Let me know what you think!!


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Rabs77, you rock! Fly on girl!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice job ladies, I really like all of the messy buns!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 23, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I have a couple... all done on transitioning or natural hair wet or dry...




I love these!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bumping....


----------



## ImFree27 (Oct 25, 2008)

I cant remember If I added one but here is mine


----------



## kadej (Oct 25, 2008)

These buns are gorgeous!  Please list your staple bun products - conditioners, gels, etc.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 8, 2008)

BUMPING! now that my hair is long enough for a real ponytail i'm trying to jump into wet bunning...or at least bunning non-straightened hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry I couldn't get much detail on the bun itself. I just remembered i had this, its from wayyyyyy back in the day. Its basically my hair parted in the middle, slicked back into a ponytail. Then i wrapped some kanekalon bulk hair around my pony. And Voila! HTH


----------



## kadej (Nov 11, 2008)

Nnelove said:


>



Very cute and natural looking!  What did you use to smooth your edges down?


----------



## Eisani (Nov 11, 2008)

Cowashed and airdried, Vatika oil thru out and Vatika Frosting on the ends. These I believe are about 10 mos into my transition.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 11, 2008)

I do buns all the time, I just don't snap them often.

One in my blog:  http://juvenescent.wordpress.com/2008/11/03/hairy-situation-ballerina-bun-for-medium-to-long-hair/

A couple here in my Fotki:  http://public.fotki.com/1QTPie/julyaugustseptember-2008/page2.html

http://public.fotki.com/1QTPie/2006/


----------



## SEMO (Nov 11, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> How do you ladies create the doughnut looking bun??
> 
> I love this thread


I personally made mine by putting my hair in a ponytail, the taking all of my hair and twirling it into one long twisted piece then wrapping it around the ponytail holder, tucking in the end of my hair once it's wrapped all the way around.

I'm sure other ladies do it different, but that is my easy-to-do, styling-challenged version.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 3, 2008)

Love this thread. You ladies give me something aspire too once my hair gets long enough to do something more than this ballerina bun.


----------



## CheLala13 (Dec 20, 2008)

BUmp!!!!!!!


----------



## Napp (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks for the bump. i love this thread. i cant wait to add mine.


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 20, 2008)

1QTPie said:


> I do buns all the time, I just don't snap them often.
> 
> One in my blog: http://juvenescent.wordpress.com/2008/11/03/hairy-situation-ballerina-bun-for-medium-to-long-hair/
> 
> ...


 
I can't beleive I never visited your albums, your hair is the bomb, i love your buns, i will def be replicating some of these styles.


----------



## half.cadence (Jan 17, 2009)

bump. I love this thread..anymore?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 23, 2009)

bumping...i'm so self conscious about my buns, even still.


----------



## msa (Jan 26, 2009)

bumping again.


----------



## donewit-it (Jan 26, 2009)

I just did my first attempt at a natural bun.  I can't say I love it, but I wanted to see if I could do it.  I feel a headache coming on


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 26, 2009)

That looks really good donewit-it. Did you use a donut?


----------



## Napp (Jan 26, 2009)

my poor little bun.

Done wit-it your bun looks nice!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 26, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I just did my first attempt at a natural bun. I can't say I love it, but I wanted to see if I could do it. I feel a headache coming on


 
What is your hairlength and how did you do it?


----------



## PhiLee (Jan 26, 2009)

My buns look so puny.  And since I can only get my hair into a bun when it's wet, my hair is damp for days too. 

Y'alls are gorgeous, though.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 26, 2009)

I love this thread.  You are all giving me ideas.  I don't bun often, but I might have to try it more now.  Here is my bun.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 26, 2009)

Bun with a "donut" from Sally's






Same bun, but with chopsticks






Wet bun without a donut (kinda messy)


----------



## donewit-it (Jan 26, 2009)

Wildchild453 said:


> That looks really good donewit-it. Did you use a donut?




Thanks Wildchild453

No, just tucked my ends around and secured them with some old bobby pins


----------



## donewit-it (Jan 26, 2009)

Bigghair said:


> I love this thread.  You are all giving me ideas.  I don't bun often, but I might have to try it more now.  Here is my bun.



Absolutely beautiful.  I really enjoy looking at your album and siggy pictures


----------



## donewit-it (Jan 26, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> What is your hairlength and how did you do it?



My hairlength is between SL and APL in the back.  I just made a ponytail with those large headbands and tucked my ends as I went around I secured with bobby pins.

Oh yeah, I need to add that I just washed and detangled my hair, put coconut oil throughout my hair.

This was my first attempt at a natural bun.  I'm not sure if I could to this if my hair was in a shrunken state


----------



## blackbarbie (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of my bun I do on wet hair:


----------



## msa (Jan 26, 2009)

blackbarbie I've always admired the bun in your siggy, it's beautiful...I hope one day my hair is that long and thick.


----------



## LayneJ (Jan 26, 2009)

Love all the creative buns in here! 


My 1st bun done with twists. I snapped a pic after I saw all my twists fit in the EZ-comb thingy. It'll be less messy next time, I promise.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 27, 2009)

Minny said:


> Love all the creative buns in here!
> 
> 
> My 1st bun done with twists. I snapped a pic after I saw all my twists fit in the EZ-comb thingy. It'll be less messy next time, I promise.




Looks great to me!


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you Donewit! I need to try your donut bun.  It is really cute!


----------



## lynndiallo (Jan 27, 2009)

Bigghair said:


> I love this thread.  You are all giving me ideas.  I don't bun often, but I might have to try it more now.  Here is my bun.



WOW! Just beautiful.


----------



## LayneJ (Jan 27, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> Looks great to me!



Thanks Mtmorg.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish I could wear buns.  My bun always ends up looking too little.  Hmm...maybe I will try again tonight...I am so ready to be able to wear them.  It will be my staple style whenever I make it there...


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2009)

mrs.km said:


> Very cute and natural looking! What did you use to smooth your edges down?


  IM super late, but all I remember is putting insane amounts of gel into my hair and working it bck into a ponytail....it took time. P.S. I wouldn't recommend anyone did that lol...


----------



## Ozma (Jan 27, 2009)

My lil' bitty bun can't wait to grow up and be a big girl bun like some of you ladies are sporting. I'm loving this thread.


----------



## prettybrowneyescutie (Jan 28, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> How do you ladies create the doughnut looking bun??
> 
> I love this thread





This may help you...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7cTXU9RDps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiKpcLzQe_o


----------



## angaliquew (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 28, 2009)

angaliquew said:


>


 
That's neat. How do you do that? Did you blow your hair out first??


----------



## angaliquew (Jan 28, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> That's neat. How do you do that? Did you blow your hair out first??



Yes, my hair is blow dried.  I just french braided my ponytail and tucked the end of the braid under and secured it with two bobby pins.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 29, 2009)

angaliquew said:


>




This is absolutely beautiful!  I have a relaxer, so I don't count for this thread...but DD is natural and I actually did her first braided bun this morning.  It's in my Fotki under DD's hair.

You guys are making me want to transition...I'm 20 something weeks post (last relaxer August 2008)...

Great thread!

cj


----------



## Fleurzty (Jan 29, 2009)

You can make them bigger for a better view. I couldn't figure out how to insert them larger.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm a transitioner and I have wet bun pics in my Fotki.

But I must say my hair is smoothed out and tied down when I do it.  I've been transitioning for 14 months.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 29, 2009)

Side Bun:








I guess I don't have as clear pics as I thought I did in my fotki...


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 29, 2009)

You guys have some really pretty buns.  I feel like I have to hold a peace conference with all the heads of state to get my hair to even think it wants to go into a bun.  I admire you natural and seriously thick haird ladies who can get your hair to do this.  

I feel like I would need to have 3 different styling creams, gels and sprays just to get it to lay down and then to have the backend turn into a bun shape of some type?!?!?

I haven't gotten the guts mustered up yet to attempt this but you all give me hope!


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 29, 2009)

You can see my bun pics in my album.


----------



## Anancy (Jan 29, 2009)

angaliquew said:


>



Beautiful bun, i wish i was as creative.


----------



## Libra08 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fleurzty said:


> You can make them bigger for a better view. I couldn't figure out how to insert them larger.
> 
> View attachment 26251
> 
> ...




Ohhh how did you do the second one? Lovely!


----------



## Maksi (Jan 29, 2009)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


>


 I love this one!


----------



## msa (Jan 30, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> You guys have some really pretty buns.  I feel like I have to hold a peace conference with all the heads of state to get my hair to even think it wants to go into a bun.  I admire you natural and seriously thick haird ladies who can get your hair to do this.
> 
> I feel like I would need to have 3 different styling creams, gels and sprays just to get it to lay down and then to have the backend turn into a bun shape of some type?!?!?
> 
> I haven't gotten the guts mustered up yet to attempt this but you all give me hope!




My hair is now where near as lusciously thick as yours but I can't do a bun either. I try and I try but it's just not happening.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2009)

bumping, cause i've been bunning all week 

i need to make a bigger donut! YAY!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> here is my anorexic bun.
> 
> sorry about the edges, today was kinda my "screw it" day.


HAHA i was concerned as to why my bun is the same size/just a little bit bigger in the first pic that it is now. Clearly this post was from 2 days before I BC'd.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess these are buns....I just kinda threw it up there and clipped it.






<-----I wish I had took a side view off this one, it was massive!


----------



## infojunkie (Apr 3, 2009)

***subscribing***

These are perfect when you're as lazy as I am. Now, I just need some pretty hair toys.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm inspired by you all. :notworthy


----------



## ladytee2 (May 4, 2009)

I need bun help.  What is the best thing to bun with?


----------



## Ganjababy (May 4, 2009)

How long does your natural hair have to be before you can do a bun?


----------



## ladytee2 (May 4, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> How long does your natural hair have to be before you can do a bun?


 
As long as you can get it pulled back you can bun.  If you want you can cover it with a scrunchie or phony pony.  You just want to be careful to not have it pulled back to tight.  I have alot of success with putting avg or conditioner and where a scarf for a little while to get my edges to lay down.  Im just not sure what to hold it with.  Are the ouchless bands ok to where daily?


----------



## glamazon386 (May 4, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> How long does your natural hair have to be before you can do a bun?



I did my first one maybe a month or so after I bced. I just added a phony bun. You just have to have enough hair in the middle to pull it back. The shorter pieces can be slicked down if you put product on wet hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 4, 2009)

this is an old thread and you my have seen my pics before but I wear buns and updos 90% of the time.  Here are my buns
http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/wavezncurlz/hair/buns Jan 09/

and a few updos in this album
http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/wavezncurlz/hair/ponytails older/

password in my profile.


----------



## Pooks (Jun 2, 2009)

I did my first unassisted bun yesterday on blowdried hair - not using a donut ring, just twirling the hair around on itself and secured with a satin scrunchie and I was so pleasantly surprised, I just felt the need to share:


----------



## momi (Jun 6, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I did my first unassisted bun yesterday on blowdried hair - not using a donut ring, just twirling the hair around on itself and secured with a satin scrunchie and I was so pleasantly surprised, I just felt the need to share:


 
This is a very nice bun indeed


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 6, 2009)

See siggy for my bun nowadays.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Jun 6, 2009)

Bunned rollerset in my siggie. I also bun with natural texture.


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 6, 2009)

wow i forgot all about this thread!  i did some fun buns earlier in the spring, trying out new stuff... y'all ready?


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 6, 2009)

here is my attempt at a hypno bun:


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 6, 2009)

Traycee's summer bun (KISS site):


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 6, 2009)

a box braid bun, and a few more miscellaneous buns:


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## toyas08 (Jun 8, 2009)

Donut/sock bun


----------



## Bigghair (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty buns ladies!


----------



## naturaline (Jun 10, 2009)

hot buns ladies!!! i have a 1or 2 in my fotki. 

if you wet bun do you find the hair is still damp at the end of the day???


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 10, 2009)

naturaline said:


> hot buns ladies!!! i have a 1or 2 in my fotki.
> 
> if you wet bun do you find the hair is still damp at the end of the day???



Unfortunately yes.  My hair takes forever to dry already, even damp bunning means my hair will be wet for at least 24 hours.


----------



## naturaline (Jun 11, 2009)

ohh- tanx ladylibra! i went at aquafit lastnight and washed it at the pool. then done a pony tail and plaited the end. this morning its still wet. i think im going to poo/con later and bun it up.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 11, 2009)

naturaline said:


> hot buns ladies!!! i have a 1or 2 in my fotki.
> 
> if you wet bun do you find the hair is still damp at the end of the day???



Sometimes it's still wet when I take it down a few days later.  I try to take it down at night so it can dry.


----------



## naturaline (Jun 14, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> Sometimes it's still wet when I take it down a few days later.  I try to take it down at night so it can dry.



hey lady UR HAIR GROWIN! looks luvvly


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Donut bun on dry 4-day old hair - I do most of my bunning on dry hair:





Messy Saturday bun:


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 23, 2009)

drool dribble, gooooorgous.


----------



## adw425 (Jun 23, 2009)

I posted earlier in the thread last year, but here is another one:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 23, 2009)

wow, this thread is still going! i found a pic i took of one at the end of march, wet bun (basically i didn't pull the ponytail all the way through).

ETA: attached the bun i wore to work today...my hair is flat ironed until i get the time to put in my summer set of twists


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's my natural bun!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 24, 2009)

naturaline said:


> hey lady UR HAIR GROWIN! looks luvvly



Thank you!!  I hope it looks as lovely as yours when it grows up.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 2, 2009)

Loving these pics.

I'm still patiently waiting for that day.  I'm hoping that by next summer I can effectively do it (a big one).  Grow hair, grow!


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are mine:

2008
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=205243&highlight=

2009

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=377736&highlight=


----------



## Lyoness (Aug 2, 2009)

The first bun I managed to scrape together after the bc


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 31, 2009)

Wet Bun - Aug 30th:





Dry Bun - Aug 31st:


----------



## WantNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

DROOL....this thread is AWESOME, such inspiration for me, I can't wait until my bun looks like this instead of like a HAM! I'm in an awkward transitioning stage right now, but one day I'll have a gorgeous bun like you ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2009)

Poohbear--OMFG (sorry for the cursing) that bun is beautiful!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 15, 2009)

So I'm bumping this for more pictures (hinthint)

Also since it's getting colder I'm sure people can benefit from a lot of these styles.

Attached is my one and only decent bun picture...


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 15, 2009)

LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Bene (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a few old ones from when I wanted to see what my bun looked like


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 15, 2009)

I cant wait til I have enough hair for a bun.  *sigh*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Love Love Love this thread


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow cant wait 4 the day my hair grows long enough to have a big natural bun!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 16, 2009)

Bene said:


> I have a few old ones from when I wanted to see what my bun looked like



What kind of bun is the first one a regular coil bun? Your hair fork is gorgeous though. I can't wait until my bun gets big enough that forks and sticks don't dwarf it.


----------



## Bene (Nov 16, 2009)

Kusare said:


> What kind of bun is the first one a regular coil bun? Your hair fork is gorgeous though. I can't wait until my bun gets big enough that forks and sticks don't dwarf it.





Thank you! 


That's a wooden fork from Baerreis, an artisan that hand carves them. Really amazing stuff in all sorts of woods. And their forks and sticks are hair friendly, smoothed out so there are no rough edges to snag. I highly recommend them to any bunners.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know if I posted this bun






another view


----------



## anon123 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 16, 2009)

my latest...


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread is great, i thought buns were boring before but this thread has proved me wrong.


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 16, 2009)

NikStar said:


> my latest...


 
Pretty bun, NikStar! And I just peeped your progress photos in your signature...your hair has grown out really fast!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 16, 2009)

Bun on flat ironed hair:









Bun on twist out:


----------



## MizzBrit (Nov 16, 2009)

4b/a bun


low bun





high bun


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't wait until my hair is long enough to sport a bun.


----------



## Mimi22 (Nov 16, 2009)

***Taking notes*****


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 27, 2009)

what an inspirational thread


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 1, 2010)

I joined the bun challenge.  I think I can bun it up until March.  Here is my first bun of the year:




The edges are flat twisted.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 2, 2010)

Adding my latest bun:


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 2, 2010)

I use my hair comb to make buns.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Jan 2, 2010)

After going through this thread a second time, I am very, very tempted to go natural again at this point, and I'd already have 6 months down for a transition....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 2, 2010)

I have not yet tried on bun on my natural hair. I may do that today although I am not sure that it's long enough to get a full bun.

I do have bun pics though, done on transitioning hair:

SouthernTease bun (link to how to youtube video below)





My bun, using a store bought filler on relaxed hair, 8 weeks post relaxer.





Bun done with extensions, 35 weeks post relaxer.





added a clip





Figure 8 bun, done with extensions, 35 weeks post.





Side bun, using filler, done on flat ironed natural hair.





ETA - Curly bun that I am wearing now.
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/curly-primer-method/http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/curly-primer-method/img-0410-2.html






ETA - changed it to a bun with store bought filler, much more uniform.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 2, 2010)

How did I miss this thread? So many ideas!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a few bun pics. These are all on transitioning hair

This is with a phony pony
*poof*

This is a southerntease bun on flat ironed hair





This is my gelled bun with a phony pony





This is my donut bun on flat ironed hair


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my natural bun.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 2, 2010)

One more that I did today: added a scrunchie to the base once my bun was done (with filler & bobby pins).

Sorry about the crappy picture.  I dropped my new camera (in the shop now) and had to take this with my blackberry.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 4, 2010)

I love this thread.  So many ideas...
Here is my bun from today:


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow you guys have such beautiful buns!!! (wait that didn't sound right LOL)

Hair bun with donut


Hosted on Fotki

I twisted my hair in two sections to create this bun. I watched Traycee's video (she has waaaay more hair than me)





Same twisted bun but with a flower.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a few of my recent ones, on straightened hair. I had just did my oil prepoo when boo decided he wanted to go to dinner. I was trying to figure out hair before I even thought about getting dressed:









SouthernTease bun on week old twist out:


----------



## MizzBrit (Jan 5, 2010)

here's another
it is a bun..my eends were just too poofy to lay down


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread inspired me to do my first bun today. I used an old sock for the filler. This is on wet hair and I  used ecostyler gel to lay down the edges. I wish my hair was longer so my bun  could sit further back.

My hair is about collarbone length and is a 4a/b texture.


----------



## Daughter (Jan 5, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Yall sure do have nice and fancy buns.  My bun is just me wrapping a ponytail holder around my hair then not pulling my ponytail all the way through.



Same here, lol!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 7, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BUNS LADIES! I cannot wait to get more hair to do bigger buns!

Here's a picture of a flat twisted bun that I did on my natural hair:


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 7, 2010)

The buns and puffs in this thread make me want to drool. Oh my goodness they are so pretty!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

http://public.fotki.com/AdoraAdora24/12-28-09-board/cimg0379-jpg.html

my bun


----------



## Oasis (Jan 7, 2010)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## JaneLane (Jan 7, 2010)

wow, i love this thread! i don't even have enough hair to make a bun, but ... one day ...


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are a couple of buns I did this week:


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are some pics of my bun, not as elaborate as the other ladies, as I have no flippin idea of how to get my buns that neat and intricate, they always have some humps and bumps. These pics are from a bun I did on a braidout.


----------



## Triniwegian (Jan 7, 2010)

Let me have a go, I really have no biz being in here posting..but of well.
Her is my ALL day, EVERY day hair.



Thank you for all the amazing hairspiration ladies!!!


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Jan 7, 2010)

Theo said:


> Let me have a go, I really have no biz being in here posting..but of well.
> Her is my ALL day, EVERY day hair.
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh I love your hair, wish mine was more cooperative to do something like that!


----------



## djanae (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so late, this thread looks to be a classic too! 

Okay, so technically I don't think this is a bun...but my ends are tucked in and my hair is pulled back...so it's my version. lol

I usually use a head band, twist the bottom of my hair up and then clamp all my hair together with whatever claw or hair stick I have at the moment. Sometimes I would tie my hair down before going out, to ensure no flyaways and "mold" the hair.  
I did this style through relaxed, transitioning, the whole nine.


these used to be in my siggy - nothing new:












to get some views of the side/back (my hair was relaxed in these - and I loved having bangs then. thought it jazzed it up lol):
















ETA: This worked for me, when I didn't think I had enough hair for pony tails or normal buns. I have thick/dense hair, but my hair was never "long" while I was relaxing.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm so happy this thread is still going....the ideas in here make me want to do a personal 30-day bun challenge once these box braids come out. all the submissions are gorgeous...the waves/curls are making me drool!

keep em coming!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 7, 2010)

A few more recent ones since I last posted (sorry if you've seen them elsewhere):

























and my dd1 at halloween


----------



## djanae (Jan 7, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> I have a few bun pics. These are all on transitioning hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really wanna use one of these hair thingies in someway, shape or form lol


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 7, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## PinkyD (Jan 7, 2010)

These are gorgeous buns!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 7, 2010)

djanae said:


> I really wanna use one of these hair thingies in someway, shape or form lol



It's a bootleg hair zing. I see them in Walgreens, CVS, etc


----------



## mariamichelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is my contribution


----------



## Ozma (Jan 7, 2010)

djanae said:


> I really wanna use one of these hair thingies in someway, shape or form lol




I luvs me some Hairzings!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 9, 2010)

A simple lil bun that I did on my hair today:









Next few minutes, I re-styled it because I wasn't feelin' the front two flat twists:
I took these pics right after coming inside from the snow. That's a snowflake on my bun. Lol:


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Jan 9, 2010)

This is not my neatest bun in the world, but this was taken after work. I co-washed and twisted 3 days prior.


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## oooop2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Taken yesterday:










Wet





Slightly damp


----------



## Bigghair (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Chameleonchick (May 26, 2010)

bumping..these pics are awesome!


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (May 26, 2010)

Here are two.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 1, 2010)

it's the summer of wet buns and i just GOTTA bump this. i will try to post tomorrow.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

bippidity bippidy


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't believe this thread is from 2008 and I still don't have enough hair for a decent sized bun without assistance.  Ahh well here are pictures of some of my recent buns with added hair:


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^I think your bun is too cute!


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 18, 2010)

great post.. thanks for bumping ladies!


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 18, 2010)

this was on curlynikki earlier this week:
http://www.curlynikki.com/2010/08/pamelas-bunning-routine.html


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 18, 2010)

A month ago I cut off all my relaxed ends so I don't have enough for a "true" bun, But my puff looks like a bun  It's in my siggy.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just the one in my siggy. I had my hair in a twist and wrapped it around my pony tail a few times and thats how it turned out


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 18, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Just the one in my siggy. I had my hair in a twist and wrapped it around my pony tail a few times and thats how it turned out


 
Now that's a yummy bun!  Can't wait till my natural hair is long enough to do one like yours


----------



## chantelle (Aug 18, 2010)

My hair is almost always in a bun...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here you go!

This is a progression, startuing with my very first bun to my most recent bun.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sooooo pretty, Mandy!


----------



## Qtee (Aug 23, 2010)

I did my first bun today....but alas I didnt take a pic...but since I plan to bun all week..I will be posting a pic 2morrow..


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 23, 2010)

here's one of my wet buns...my real bun is hidden by a pack of kanekalon:


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous Buns!! I have yet to try a natural bun and I've been all natural since 2008. So sad. I definitely try after a few more inches.


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mandy4610 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> This is a progression, startuing with my very first bun to my most recent bun.



Mandy, puleeeze do a tutorial on how you do your buns. How do you stretch the hair? Banding? Blow dry? Flat Iron? How do you get it so sleek? Scarf? Boar bristle brush? Do you use a donut? I'm full of questions!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been using hair sticks lately:


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 24, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Mandy, puleeeze do a tutorial on how you do your buns. How do you stretch the hair? Banding? Blow dry? Flat Iron? How do you get it so sleek? Scarf? Boar bristle brush? Do you use a donut? I'm full of questions!


Hey, thanks for the compliment. In the pics above, I blowdried my hair, when I get more length, I will try a bun on braidout hair and see what happens. I dontuse a scarf or a brush to sleek my hair, when its blowdried its pretty sleek and all I need is a widetooth comb.
I use the sock method to do my buns, here is a link to the tutorial I found on YT.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Aug 24, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Just the one in my siggy. I had my hair in a twist and wrapped it around my pony tail a few times and thats how it turned out





lilsparkle825 said:


> here's one of my wet buns...my real bun is hidden by a pack of kanekalon:





CelinaStarr said:


> I've been using hair sticks lately:




These are GORGEOUS!!! Can you ladies give me step-by-step instructions on how you made these buns??? (pretty please...i'm bun remedial.) Thanks!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

Lovely buns, ladies...Putting this thread in my arsenal for Winter Styles when it gets too cold for Wash and Go's!


----------



## freecurl (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a little late, but here is my contribution.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 24, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> These are GORGEOUS!!! Can you ladies give me step-by-step instructions on how you made these buns??? (pretty please...i'm bun remedial.) Thanks!



Since you are BSL, your hair is probably long enough to do the one I did  without a pack of kanekalon. Just put your hair in a pony, grab the end  of the ponytail, and keep twisting it around and around until it twists  up on top of itself. Then take a big clip (or a bunch of bobby pins)  and secure the end. I love this bun....I like using big claw clips one  day, a bunch of small claw clips the next, and tying a ribbon around it  at other times. I love colorful hair accessories!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 24, 2010)

freecurl said:


> I'm a little late, but here is my contribution.


I really love that high bun!!!


----------



## freecurl (Aug 25, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I really love that high bun!!!



Thank you.


----------



## lushlady (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a few I've done lately.  All of these are basically the same bun, just placed or decorated differently around my head.  The second one is the standard "don't pull the ponytail all the way through" bun.


----------



## MizzBrit (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## RegaLady (Dec 30, 2010)

bump for more ideas!


----------



## Qtee (Dec 30, 2010)

These are my bun pics from last month..


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 31, 2010)

Shameless plugin....


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Dec 31, 2010)

lazy bunz...


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 10, 2011)

SherylsTresses said:


> Shameless plugin....



So happy to have found a picture of your bun, you have similar hair to mine and I could not find you on fotki , cool


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 28, 2011)

I took these pictures this morning. I achieved this bun on wet hair wrapped around a donut bun:


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 28, 2011)

Pin curl bun....


----------



## Napp (Feb 28, 2011)

i love buns! click for larger pics.

























these are only the ones i took pictures of

I cant wait for what new buns i will unlock when i get more length


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 2, 2011)

bella gee said:


> here's mine...


 
Soooooo pretty!!!!!! And I'mma need them earrimgs back!!!


----------



## sweetpeadee (Mar 2, 2011)

@Qurlyqt, @Bubblingbrownshuga and @bella gee: Your buns are my 'hair-os'!!! I have similar texture and I can't wait until the length is enough to make buns as bee-u-ti-ful!!!


And @CelinaStarr, @NikStar and @~CurlyNikki~: Go-jus, as usual!!! 


All these natural buns are lover-ly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellegantelle (Mar 2, 2011)

I love how I can come into a thread like this and find so much inspiration! Here's my contribution ladies...(sorry that the lighting is not the best)


----------



## Butrsoft (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Butrsoft (Apr 12, 2011)

*must...keep...thread...alive*


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump! Needed some inspiration


----------



## keepithealthy (May 16, 2011)

Old thread with great pics....Got some bun styles for the future thanks ladies


----------



## pdiop81 (May 17, 2011)

Your buns are yummy  !!!!!
You are making me drool. :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 28, 2011)

About to start wet bunning... bumping for more pics!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 28, 2011)

Dry buns.  The second one looks a little slept on.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 11, 2011)

BUMPING this thread, because I love it and want to see more buns!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine! This was from last year though...  Shea butter + hempseed oil. SO SOFT!!  I need to get back on those ceramides!!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 12, 2011)

A bun with marley kinky twist hair for the actual bun part


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 12, 2011)

It's fun to see how hair has grown and styles have evolved over the timeframe of this thread. Here are some newer ones of mine:

































Don't forget the hairsticks thread - tons of natural buns in there:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=501326


----------



## indarican (Oct 6, 2011)

I LOVE ALL YOUR HAIR!!!!!!!! taking my weave out in the next 3 days... cant wait to see my ten months of progress!!! If its enough i may be BC in 2 months instead of 8!!


----------



## Nouvelle (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful buns! I don't think I've ever seen so many!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW, I am so close to being able to bun my natural hair. I just can't seem to get one part right. How do I make it look nice?  It will start out looking tight, but it will get puffy and will shrink out of the pony tail holder.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 6, 2011)

My bun from today done with two strand twists and a banana clip.


----------



## RegaLady (Oct 28, 2011)

Bumping!

Buns for 4a/b hair


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 28, 2011)

I have fallen in love with my donut bun. But is anyone else having issues with the ends being really dry at the end of the day?


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 28, 2011)

I love all the pictures!

As my transition continues, my hair is thickening more and more, while becoming bigger. My buns are growing and I'm ecstatic.


----------



## orangepeel (Oct 28, 2011)

I did it! I did it!  I did my very first wet bun today. It was easier than I thought it would be. I can wait to experiment some more in the next few weeks.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 31, 2011)

Pictures of my hair in a bun from 2010:


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I already posted this in the Everyday hair thread, but I really like my bun today! 

















A bun from maybe a month ago





My buns usually look pretty lame lol. I can't wait until my hair is longer so that I can have a really thick, juicy bun


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 10, 2011)

I can finally do one! I made my natural milestone 2 weeks away from my Nappiversary!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 11, 2011)

I only wet bun and my hair isn't long/thick enough to cover a donut so I haven't worn any of those:


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumping for more peek-churrs :3 C'mon ladies, I want to see some more buns!!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my! I am in Heaven looking at all of these gorgeous natural buns! This is my dream!!!


----------



## babylone09 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Melaninme (Dec 19, 2011)

...................


----------



## Harina (Dec 19, 2011)

My buns do not look like this... *exits thread*


----------



## winona (Dec 19, 2011)

here is mine


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 20, 2011)

I LOVE this thread! All of these buns are so beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## sikora (Dec 20, 2011)

Asha97 said:


> Here is mine.



I love this!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 20, 2011)

I just took this a few minutes ago. Its a little messy...


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's a pic of my recent bun that is also in my sig...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I posted already in this thread, but here's a bun I did this summer for a wedding I attended this summer:


----------



## kittenz (Dec 21, 2011)

greenandchic and KCcurly  Those buns are gorgeous.  I'll be trying both of these when my hair grows out.

Greenandchic, how was your hair before the bun? a twistout?


----------



## Charla (Dec 21, 2011)

winona said:


> here is mine



That looks achievable for me!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 22, 2011)

greenandchic what is your hair type? and what do you use to slick back your bun?


----------



## BobbieDoll (Feb 20, 2012)

Bumping. I love this thread!!!


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 20, 2012)

At what length (in inches and body markers) where people able to begin putting their hair in a bun? I have a big head and wonder if my hair has to be about BSB before I'll be able to do a bun.


----------



## NatRel (Feb 24, 2012)

here's mine!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bwenav5rPU&context=C384a8d0ADOEgsToPDskKnFIJqlVtRQJWn0r-wNqCS


----------



## BreeNique (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok ladies, beautiful buns.

But what do ya'll do with the front of your hair?

I mean, I have a big head and cannot wear my hair slicked back. And the humidity, makes it impossible for me to wear "bangs".


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 17, 2012)

MarriageMaterial

Have you tried putting a few twists in the front? You could leave them out or pin then back.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 17, 2012)

Checking in...taking my supplements and just started back adding megatek to my weekly DCing


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 17, 2012)

My bun!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6963500143/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6957431691/


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 17, 2012)

melissa-bee said:


> @MarriageMaterial
> 
> Have you tried putting a few twists in the front? You could leave them out or pin then back.




Yup and it just poffs up.  I'm not talking about a little poof I mean an FRO type poff.  

I don't know what to do.


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## alove15 (Mar 19, 2012)

Twist out bun


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Mar 22, 2012)

......................


----------



## keepithealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

My messy bun today


----------



## keepithealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

My niece's bun.....love it


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

keepithealthy said:
			
		

> My niece's bun.....love it



Love this!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 22, 2012)

My DD's buns are getting bigger










my 4 bobby pin bun (split ponytail into four sections - pin each section up and spread out)


----------



## Imani (Mar 23, 2012)

4b, no heat, stretched in twists. I'm full SL, almost APL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 24, 2012)

Imani said:
			
		

> 4b, no heat, stretched in twists. I'm full SL, almost APL



Imani how did you achieve the first 2 buns? A Banana clip and tuck it under? It's cute.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SummerSolstice (Mar 24, 2012)

my daily work bun.


----------



## chevere62 (Mar 24, 2012)

Imani said:


> 4b, no heat, stretched in twists. I'm full SL, almost APL



How did you do these styles??


----------



## Imani (Mar 24, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Imani how did you achieve the first 2 buns? A Banana clip and tuck it under? It's cute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



pookaloo83 yeah it's a 7 inch banana clip (the goody ones kimmaytube sells). It's tucked up tho she only has them in gray white and brown. Wish I could find one in black. I just recently did the same thing but with the banana clip at a vertical slant kinda like a French roll. I thought it was cute and has a more elegant feel, but I haven't taken a pic yet. Im very style challenged, I love banana clips .


----------



## Imani (Mar 24, 2012)

chevere62 said:


> How did you do these styles??



the first two are tucked up around a banana clip with hair pins. The last my hair is held in place with a stocking as if I were going to do an afro puff and just tucked around itself in a circle with lots of hair pins in the middle to hold in place. The last works best when my hair is really big and poofy.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are my contributions:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

alove15, pookaloo83, simplyevanescent, keepithealthy, wavezncurlz, Imani, SummerSolstice

Beautiful buns ladies!  Especially the babies!  I just love the versatility of our hair.


----------



## Southern Belle (Mar 24, 2012)

Imani,

How long have you been natchal? It's been 2 years since my BC, but because I'm a tightly coiled 4b with major shrinkage it hardly looks like I have any progress at all. It's discouraging. I'm nowhere NEAR where you are. 

Although I have NO desire to return to relaxers, I'd be lying if I said the thought doesn't cross my mind. Frequently. 

How long have you been natural, did you BC, what's your regi? Tell a sista more about yourself. You look like you're doing a really good job. So what I'm saying is I'm encouraged......... and intrigued...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 24, 2012)

Imani - Your bun is so thick and pretty. I like the color of your hair
SummerSolstice - Your hair looks really thick and the brownish color of your hair is unique!
Ms_CoCo37 Is your hair toy holding up your bun or is it decoration on top of the bun? I haven't seen a clip with flowers and butterflies like this.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

wavezncurlz;[email protected][URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=141272" said:
			
		

> Ms_CoCo37[/URL] Is your hair toy holding up your bun or is it decoration on top of the bun? I haven't seen a clip with flowers and butterflies like this.


 
wavezncurlz, girl...I wish I might find a clip strong enough to hold my hair like that. I just used as a decoration. I loved that clip, but unfortunately, it couldn't withstand the thickness of my hair because the teeth eventually broke off. I actually bought it in "Japan" when I went to Epcot Center in Disney. I wish I'd bought more than one.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 24, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> wavezncurlz, girl...I wish I might find a clip strong enough to hold my hair like that. I just used as a decoration. I loved that clip, but unfortunately, it couldn't withstand the thickness of my hair because the teeth eventually broke off. I actually bought it in "Japan" when I went to Epcot Center in Disney. I wish I'd bought more than one.



Ok - I was gonna say - I want one of those clips. My hair laughs at clips!
 It is/was pretty!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Here are a few:

Fairly early into transition - look how tiny the bun is!


----------



## afrofaithful (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a bun I did on wet hair. It's my first bun without a donut!


----------



## shermeezy (Mar 24, 2012)

My pinned up bun. I love the thickness.


----------



## keepithealthy (Mar 25, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> alove15, pookaloo83, simplyevanescent, keepithealthy, wavezncurlz, Imani, SummerSolstice
> 
> Beautiful buns ladies!  Especially the babies!  I just love the versatility of our hair.



Thank you....I love your clip....so many pretty buns in this thread!


----------



## afrofaithful (Apr 7, 2012)

More pics please!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 7, 2012)

Some of my natural buns:

Braided Bun





Messy Bun





Pin Up Bun using an EZ comb





Bun with 1 front flat twist


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Apr 7, 2012)

afrofaithful said:


> Here is a bun I did on wet hair. It's my first bun without a donut!



afrofaithful Very classy looking


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## HighAspirations (Apr 7, 2012)

Everyone's buns are so gorgeous! I will have a bun in here before I know it!


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (May 8, 2012)

MizzBrit said:


>



Lol! for a minute I was wondering when did I post my pic in here. Because my bun looks exactly like yours all week.  MizzBrit


----------



## Baggettcindy (May 8, 2012)

CandiedLipgloss said:


> Lol! for a minute I was wondering when did I post my pic in here. Because my bun looks exactly like yours all week.  @MizzBrit


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (May 8, 2012)

Here is mine on blow dried natural hair.


----------



## Poohbear (May 15, 2012)

^^^ I wish my blowdried natural hair could look nice like that in a bun!


----------



## Garner (May 15, 2012)

My siggy is a bun.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 21, 2012)

from early may


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 21, 2012)

*These "natural" buns showcase the absolute beauty of black hair perfectly!  Oh, it's alright ooh-ing and ah-ing over the MBL and longer straightened and relaxds, but that's just length and one straight head of hair can sometimes look like the next... these buns are unique, they're ALL individually beautiful and they're all timeless.*

If I had me one of these buns you wouldn't see the back of my head, I'd be skinning teet grinning at the camera, yes suh!


----------



## Leslie_C (Jun 21, 2012)

Im just nearing 5 months into my transition, but Ill post my twistout gone wrong turned bun anyway while I drool and fantasize about having a bun like the ones pictured one day!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 21, 2012)

High bun on a wng.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## missliberia (Sep 23, 2012)

I guess I'll share+++
















With straightened hair





I used this mesh thingie


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 23, 2012)

I just love this thread!


----------



## NaturalJael (Nov 1, 2012)

More inspiration!!!

The banana clip bun


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Ima come back to the this thread end of 2013, beginning of 2014 when my hair is APL or longer. Right now I am making a very pretty fake bun using Marley braid hair.


----------



## WriterGirl (Nov 1, 2012)

NaturalJael said:


> More inspiration!!!
> 
> The banana clip bun
> 
> ...



That is gorgeous NaturalJael, how did you achieve this look?


----------



## NaturalJael (Nov 1, 2012)

WriterGirl said:


> That is gorgeous @NaturalJael, how did you achieve this look?


 
I used a banana clip and turned it sideways. I loosely folded the hair over the top and bottom and pinned it down - easy breezy, right?


----------



## WriterGirl (Nov 1, 2012)

Ahh, I see it now! OK. My hair is not as long as lush as yours yet, but this is something I will definitely try in the future. Thanks NaturalJael


----------



## NaturalJael (Nov 1, 2012)

WriterGirl said:


> Ahh, I see it now! OK. My hair is not as long as lush as yours yet, but this is something I will definitely try in the future. Thanks @NaturalJael


 
You should try it just to see if you can. Try using a smaller banana clip if you can find one.


----------



## MissZane (Feb 3, 2013)

This is my bun..


----------



## moniq (Feb 3, 2013)

I am 8 months into my transition as of Feb 1.  This bun is on rollerset hair.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 4, 2013)

idk if anyone has already asked this question but at what length did you feel like your hair was long enough to bun on it's on??? I'm at SL and CBL because some sections of my hair seem to be growing at different rates, and I have an ok ponytail but not enough to bun yet. It may be due to how low density of hair i have on my head in addition to my find strands but i'm hoping that if I reach APL that should be long enough for me to bun


----------



## majinbuu252 (Feb 10, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> idk if anyone has already asked this question but at what length did you feel like your hair was long enough to bun on it's on??? I'm at SL and CBL because some sections of my hair seem to be growing at different rates, and I have an ok ponytail but not enough to bun yet. It may be due to how low density of hair i have on my head in addition to my find strands but i'm hoping that if I reach APL that should be long enough for me to bun



I was bunning at CBL. When you say bun on its own do you mean without a sock or clips? I bunned at that length, but I used a lot of clips and hair pins. I also did sock buns.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 19, 2013)

majinbuu252 said:


> I was bunning at CBL. When you say bun on its own do you mean without a sock or clips? I bunned at that length, but I used a lot of clips and hair pins. I also did sock buns.



Yea I meant without a sock or tons of pins. I might try and see how my buns turn out once I get out of this protective style I have now with my Havana twists. That'll be almost a month from now so hopefully it won't feel puny to me. I think I'm already experiencing hair anorexia even though this is the longest my hair has been. Smh lol


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 19, 2013)

Just saw this thread! Ill post my buns. None of these are on flat ironed or blow dried hair.


----------



## SophieDulce (Feb 19, 2013)

NaturalJael said:


> More inspiration!!!
> 
> The banana clip bun
> 
> ...


 
That's beautiful!  Your shrinkage is insane!! WOW


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 19, 2013)

I just started wearing buns over the last two weeks, Im still sticking with the high bun this week, I love it.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 20, 2013)

NaturalJael said:


> More inspiration!!!
> 
> The banana clip bun
> 
> ...




Love it!  What kind (brand) of clips do you use?   I break every one that comes near my hair.


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Jul 8, 2013)

Bene said:


> I have a few old ones from when I wanted to see what my bun looked like





i love love love your buns. do you have demonstrations? where did you get your accessories?


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Jul 8, 2013)

NaturalJael said:


> More inspiration!!!
> 
> The banana clip bun
> 
> ...


 

I am in love with your bun! please show us or tell us HOW you did this! thanks!


----------



## Holla (Jul 31, 2013)

bumping........


----------



## kandake (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 1, 2013)

Here is mine @ 1yr 8mths natural, i think


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 16, 2013)

bunning it up today


----------



## Bublin (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone have advice for short hair at the front that is also frizzy by nature that won't slick down with gel?  Anyone with similar hair?

I have parted my hair and flat twisted the front but where the twist comes up at the sides of my head to be pulled into the bun, I don't get that slick look - like two things bumps above my ears - are you following?!!  And it looks juvenille as do headbands on me.

This is very frustrating and restricting especially as I actually have long hair.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

A braided bun and a twisted bun. 










Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 21, 2014)

heading-to-the-grocery-store bun lol


----------



## NatRel (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a series on youtube on Ten Ways To Style a Bun, here's my fav of the series so far x 

http://youtu.be/MDsw7U88q1M


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 26, 2014)

Here are some of my bun pics.


----------



## beauti (Aug 1, 2014)

*yesterday's bun*


----------



## lookingforkeona (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't wait to rock a big beautiful puffy bun in about 2 or 3 years, lol.


----------



## NatRel (Aug 3, 2014)

today's bun


----------



## NatRel (Aug 4, 2014)

Wore yesterdays bun again since I liked it so much


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 6, 2014)

Beautiful buns ladies very inspiring.  Wish I had enough hair. Maybe if I stretched it.


----------

